# NT Life Lessons



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Clyme said:


> We can determine a person's respectability on the basis of their actions, yes. The way we define respectability matters not. It only matters that we can derive our subjective opinions from their actions, but that was not my point. My point was that regardless of one's subjective opinion of another, if we are to mirror their actions, we should base it on the merit of the action itself and not on the merit of the person. Actions should be reviewed on a case-by-case basis. That's all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... I suppose there should be a related life lesson, or I could have included an addendum of some sort about judging others based on the merits of their actions, or something along those lines, given that making judgments personal, or on the basis of what we define as good and bad, tends to run epidemic in today's society.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

"All the world's a chessboard" --my response to Shakespeare, but more useful advice for control freaks.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Yeah... I suppose there should be a related life lesson, or I could have included an addendum of some sort about judging others based on the merits of their actions, or something along those lines, given that making judgments personal, or on the basis of what we define as good and bad, tends to run epidemic in today's society.


Heh, it really doesn't make it easy to produce a catchy phrase. That's one of the problems I have with phrases though. They often seek to represent some universal truth, and many people attempt to perpetuate this with the justification that for the sake of it being a phrase, it is true. I'm not sure why it's so prevalent, or perhaps it's merely a poor experience I've had, but so many people will rally behind phrases as if it's an absolute. You can't begin to imagine how many times I've presented legitimate arguments against claims only to be faced with, "well, you know what they say, "curiosity killed the cat" ". No, I'm sorry, having an interest in bettering my education through self-study cannot be shot down on illogical personal bias because you've pulled a phrase out of nowhere. Anyway, sorry for the brief rant.

Anyway, related life lesson:

"Think about what you do before you do it."


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Clyme said:


> Heh, it really doesn't make it easy to produce a catchy phrase. That's one of the problems I have with phrases though. They often seek to represent some universal truth, and many people attempt to perpetuate this with the justification that for the sake of it being a phrase, it is true. I'm not sure why it's so prevalent, or perhaps it's merely a poor experience I've had, but so many people will rally behind phrases as if it's an absolute. You can't begin to imagine how many times I've presented legitimate arguments against claims only to be faced with, "well, you know what they say, "curiosity killed the cat" ". No, I'm sorry, having an interest in bettering my education through self-study cannot be shot down on illogical personal bias because you've pulled a phrase out of nowhere. Anyway, sorry for the brief rant.
> 
> Anyway, related life lesson:
> 
> "Think about what you do before you do it."


tbh, I don't think there is any such thing as an absolute truth as far as life lessons. "Life" is inherently a subjective experience. I suppose you can try to make it as universal as possible in which case, its effectiveness is still going to apply to the population in somewhat of a bell-curved way, with outliers (given probability laws...and inevitable misinterpretation.)  I suppose this whole thread is somewhat of a social experiment. NT's are supposed to have this "philosophical" side or whatever. Still, I don't think any "life advice" should ever be taken as absolute truth. This is why I take issue with studying philosophy as a formal discipline as opposed to something to do "for fun" and a means to personal growth.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

ninjahitsawall said:


> tbh, I don't think there is any such thing as an absolute truth as far as life lessons. "Life" is inherently a subjective experience. I suppose you can try to make it as universal as possible in which case, its effectiveness is still going to apply to the population in somewhat of a bell-curved way, with outliers (given probability laws...and inevitable misinterpretation.)  I suppose this whole thread is somewhat of a social experiment. NT's are supposed to have this "philosophical" side or whatever. Still, I don't think any "life advice" should ever be taken as absolute truth. This is why I take issue with studying philosophy as a formal discipline as opposed to something to do "for fun" and a means to personal growth.


Life may be inherently a subjective experience for ourselves as humans, but that doesn't mean we cannot speak objectively about our experience of it. Our subjective experiences are linked to states of our brain and there are objective truths to be had about it. I think you're right thought. Certain things will apply to different people more than others, if at all. I was thinking about what things objectively apply to all human beings, but it seems even some humans are unable to experience pain and others are unable to experience certain emotional capacities. Anyway, I agree with you.

I wouldn't invest much in idioms and phrases anyway. More-so than being devoid of an absolute truth applicable to all humans, most "life lessons" and phrases are devoid of anything sensible or readily applicable.


----------



## The Hatter (Apr 7, 2014)

"1. Cut your hair every now and then. Fresh starts are always nicer than you think. Who needs split ends anyways.

2. Pick a song you really like. Listen to that song a lot. And I mean a lot. Dance around your room naked to that song, beat the song lifeless till it annoys the hell out of you. Then pick a new song and go through the same process. We all need to really hear music, we need to understand what the song we are listening to is really about.

3. Paint your toes black, make it as perfect as possible. Then, scratch it off. Remember nothing is permanent.

4. Go on a run with your dog. Try to race him and beat him. Realize you can out run many things. Then go back and pet your dog, realize that some things you need to go back for.

5. Decorate a plain backpack. Glue on sparkles, glitter, diamonds, newspaper and magazine clippings, lace & ribbon, anything else that may fancy you. Remember, you don’t have to be the same person you were a minute ago.

6. Buy some pretty lights and string them up in your room. Turn off all the lights except for one when you go to bed. Remember it isn’t always dark and lonely. Change your perspective.

7. Lay outside one night. Breathe in breathe out. Accept that you are only one person and cannot do everything at one time. You can take your time. The creator of the stars you’re looking up at did not do it all in one day. Pace yourself.

8. Get up every morning and stand in front of the mirror. Naked, fully clothed, backwards, upside down, who cares how, just do it. Observe yourself. Notice the wrinkles under your eyes from laughing a lot. Count your freckles. Admire your ass. Then name 3 things you love about yourself. You need to love yourself."


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

- The best jokes can come out of tragedy
- Always try something in a new way, even if you've done it before. You might figure out a better way to do it later on.
- Pick your battles. Not because you actually feel bad for the other person, but because you have to deal with their shit later on.


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

Don't drink dark rum, ginger wine, rose‰ and cherry sqaush at the same time. !


----------



## moltobene (Feb 16, 2014)

You might win the war but lose the planet.

Be careful with those nukes.


----------



## Elmo (Jan 25, 2015)

sometimes i cant really tell if you are trolling. but you got some cool shit there.

also it is fun the difference in advices/lessons/whatever the people tell, after look at their "stamp" and see there are some patterns there.


heres one,
Whoever fights monsters should see to it that in the process he does not become a monster. And if you gaze long enough into an abyss, the abyss will gaze back into you.

heres another,
So long as you have food in your mouth, you have solved all questions for the time being.

and another,
The secret of life is honesty and fair dealing. If you can fake that, you've got it made.

theres also this nice one..
If you can't get rid of the skeleton in your closet, you'd best teach it to dance.

this makes me remember..oh..women..
My fake plants died because I did not pretend to water them.

and to end..gotta go with groucho..
Those are my principles, and if you don't like them... well, I have others.


----------



## Ultr4 (Feb 11, 2015)

Elmo said:


> sometimes i cant really tell if you are trolling. but you got some cool shit there.
> 
> also it is fun the difference in advices/lessons/whatever the people tell, after look at their "stamp" and see there are some patterns there.
> 
> ...



_1: I've got one close.. "The greatest anxiety we should have standing close to the abyss is not the risk of falling, but the risk of wanting to jump."

2: Excellent _



I've got one since I'm a young boy... I've read that on a military badge weared in a parade, and then it stayed forever in my mind.

'To succeed, we must dare. To dare, we shall give ourselves the means.'

And sometime (because I spend my whole time to calculate, or try to predict everything..)

"Stop thinking, Do then see. You've all you're life to correct mistakes."

"Less than the average is unacceptable, more is superfluous."


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

(read my signature)


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

Nobody gives a fuck.


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

Charisma will get you to the top,
but only good character makes you stay on top.


----------



## Elmo (Jan 25, 2015)

i dont know why, you made me remember..
"better one in the hand than two in the bra". 
"don't piss against the wind"
“always carry an umbrella, if shit hits the fan..”


----------



## MacGuffin (Feb 10, 2012)

Everyone will try to sugarcoat a turd, but the wise person still secretly knows there is a turd. In these situations, it is more socially acceptable to pretend the turd has value because failing to do so will get you ostracized.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

MacGuffin said:


> Everyone will try to sugarcoat a turd, but the wise person still secretly knows there is a turd. In these situations, it is more socially acceptable to pretend the turd has value because failing to do so will get you ostracized.


Haha..so relateable.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Digitalize everything. It's way easier to search through digital documents than a heap of papers.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

* Learn to trust your gut feeling; 99% of the time it's right.
* People are much, much less uncomplicated than you think they are, however,
* Not everybody thinks the same way as you.
* Learn to listen to people when they talk instead of thinking what you're going to say next.
* Try to avoid arrogance, it leads to very stupid mistakes you wouldn't normally make.
* You have to learn to pretend, but also embrace who you are. That's a hard one.
* Optimism is great, ignoring the obvious in order to make yourself feel better, is not.


----------



## AJ Tjan (Mar 2, 2015)

Research and good presentation are kings.

Respect peoples mind because we never know possibilities in the future.


----------

